# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Projekti i sheshit "Skënderbej"

## Jack Watson

Më poshtë do të keni të sqaruar me skicime dhe me tekst projektin e ri të sheshit "Skënderbej" në Tiranë. Projekti që ka nisur i përket studios belge 51N4E e cila u shpall fituese e konkursit për qendrën e Tiranës më 11 prill 2008. Lexoni përshkrimet më poshtë për të kuptuar sheshin e ri "Skënderbej".


*Projekti i plotë i 51N4E* 


*Propozim për gjallërimin e Sheshit Skënderbej* 


Rigjallërimi i sheshit është diçka që ka të bëjë me monumentalen dhe të përditshmen. Një shesh që ka të bëjë vetëm me përfaqësimin e ideologjive monumentale është diçka e së kaluarës, të cilës nuk kemi mall ti japim jetë. Nga ana tjetër, jemi të bindur që një shesh që ka të bëjë vetëm me jetën e përditshme, nuk i jep dot një perspektivë largpamëse zhvillimit të Tiranës dhe qytetarëve të saj.


Çështja nuk qëndron në zgjedhjen midis njërës apo tjetrës. Çështja është se si që të dyja ato mund të bëhen bashkë. Ky propozim krijon një pikënisje të re, duke ripërcaktuar marrëdhënien midis ngurtësisë së mjedisit të ndërtuar dhe brishtësisë të jetës së përditshme.


*Tirana*


Është shumë e rëndësishme të realizohet që - tek e fundit - ky projekt nuk është për sheshin, ai është për Tiranën. Tirana është një qytet që ka ndryshuar në mënyre të jashtëzakonshme vitet e fundit dhe në disa vende nuk njihet më. Qyteti është shtyrë deri në limitet e tij, jo vetëm në madhësi por edhe në kuptimin se sa mban struktura e tij. Qyteti është i mbingarkuar, është i shfrytëzuar, është i konsumuar.


Si mund te ndjehesh kur jeton në një qytet si ky? Çdo të thotë në Tiranë të jesh një qytetar i saj? Çrol mund të luajë sheshi për të gjetur përgjigjet e këtyre pyetjeve?


Në të kaluarën e afërme, sheshi ishte hapësira që përfaqësonte vetëm një person, Enver Hoxhën. Ai simbolizonte jetën që të gjithë shqiptarët jetonin. Sheshi i asaj kohe nuk kishte kufij realë: në kuptimin e vërtete të fjalës ai ishte qendra sepse atje të Çonin të gjitha rrugët e Tiranës, me statujën e tij që mund të shihej nga kudo.


Sot në Tiranë qytetarët nuk kanë më vetëm një pike reference për tu krahasuar. Në një farë mënyre, mund të imagjinojmë që është bëre më e vështire të gjesh se kush je, Çfarë përfaqëson. Të qënurit qytetar i Tiranës është bërë një pyetje e ditës: si të shohësh një të ardhme, si të gjesh rrugën tënde, si të vendosesh se svlerëson më shumë në jetë? Shkurt: Çtë lidh apo si referohesh me të tjerët?


*Je est un Autre*


Në vështrimin tonë, sheshi i Tiranës duhet të jetë vendi që e ofron ketë mundësi: një vend që secili është i lirë ta përdorë, që lejon njerëzit të lidhen me njëri tjetrin. Nuk duhet të jetë vendi ku konsumohet por vendi ku njerëzit vijnë së bashku, gjithmonë në prani të të tjerëve rreth e rrotull, ku diskutojnë dhe krahasojnë interesat e dyshimet e tyre. Nëse vërtet duam që kjo të ndodhë, duhet të mendojmë se çfarë mund ta bëjë sheshin të ndryshëm nga qyteti që e rrethon, në formë e në përmbajtje.

*
Atje ku ndalon qyteti*


Duke patur parasysh karakterin kaotik dhe informal të qytetit, një gjest i thjeshtë e i qartë do të ketë një impakt të fuqishëm. Qyteti, nuk përcaktohet nga periferia e shkërmoqur, ga thelbi i tij. Ne e shohim sheshin si një hapësire e formuar nga vete qyteti që e rrethon, i cili jepet atje dhe mban frymën për një moment. Sheshi, si një hapësire ku vrulli dhe kaosi ndalet që të lejojë të ndodhë diÇka, Çfarëdo qoftë ajo. 


Krijimi i një hapësire të qartë e të thjeshtë do të sjellë në plan të parë cilësi imateriale si drita dhe hija, tingujt, një fllad ere¦ Ajo i shtyn qytetarët të rifokusohen, të realizojnë që janë në mes të qytetit jëkohësisht në një tjetër vend. 


Qendra është theksuar si një shmangie nga kaosi i qytetit duke krijuar hapësire fizike dhe mendore për qytetaret e saj. Sheshi do tu mundësoje banorëve të largohen nga qyteti duke shkuar në zëmër të tij, ku ju ofrohet një hapësire nga ku shohin qytetin dhe si rrjedhoje lejohen të jetojnë në të.


*Atje ku historia vazhdon*


Sado i dhunshëm ishte regjimi komunist, ai paska qenë Çuditërisht tolerant përsa i përket sheshit. Duke hedhur vështrimin rrotull, nuk shohim vetëm Operan, Hotel Tiranën dhe Muzeun Kombëtar. Shohim gjithashtu Bankën Kombëtare dhe Ministritë, të gjitha ndërtesa fashiste. Ndodhen gjithashtu xhamia dhe ora e qytetit. Është po ashtu kopshti i fundosur pas statujës së Skënderbeut, një kopësht që në të gjitha aspektet ndihet ndryshe nga parada e mbidukur e asaj Çka mbetet në shesh. 


Deri më sot, të gjitha ndërtesat që shohin sheshin janë të interesit publik. Janë aty, me gjithë historitë e tyre të ndryshme, dhe kjo është një diÇka impresionuese. Nëse Tirana u bë një qytet jo besimtarësh, sheshi sot tregon gjithÇka ata besuan gjatë 100 vjetëve të fundit. Kjo është një cilësi jetike për sheshin: si një pantheon në përmasa urbane. Qendra është shumë gjëra të ndryshme njëherësh. 


Sfida është se si ti vlerësosh këto dhe si tu japësh një të ardhme të re. Në propozimin tonë ne e mbështesim këtë prezencë simultane dhe e përpunojmë më tej. Asnjë monument apo identitet nuk mëvehtësohet: por të gjithë nënvizohen rreth e rrotull hapjes së sheshit, duke përfaqësuar një të kaluar të përbashkët mbi të cilën mund të ndërtohet. 


*Ri-propozim*


Sjellja e sheshit në përmasa njerëzore nuk duhet keqkuptuar. Mbushja e sheshit me ndërtesa që përmbajnë bare dhe restorante në një përpjekje për ta sjelle në shkallën njerëzore, do të ishte përgjigja e gabuar për pyetjen e drejtë. Pothuajse Çdo gjë në Tiranë është konsum: të konsumosh edhe sheshin do të ish një dështim politik. Të mbash publike hapësirën publike, kjo është Çështje kyçe.


Sot, problemi i sheshit nuk është përmasa e tij por mungesa e përcaktimit të tij. Thënë shkurt, ai nuk është një shesh, jë nyje e stërmadhe rrugësh pa fillim e pa fund. Çdo ndërtesë kërkon lidhjet dhe hapësirën e saj por, të gjitha ato nuk bëhen dot bashkë. Çka i mungon në të vërtete Sheshit Skënderbej është fokusi: koha ka ardhur që më së fundi ai të bëhet shesh. 


Masterplani propozon ta shkëpusë trafikun nga sheshi dhe të krijoje një shesh këmbësoresh me konstruksione të reja. Ne rikonsiderojmë atë që ekziston por duke ja ndryshuar plotësisht konceptin. E vëmë fort në dyshim idenë që sheshi i ri duhet të përfshije disa nga ndërtesat ekzistuese - si xhamia - dhe të përjashtojë të tjerat - si muzeu kombëtar - sado jo tërheqës qoftë ky. Ne e rivizatojmë sheshin për të mundësuar që të gjitha ndërtesat të adresohen dhe futen në dialog.


Megjithatë, më shumë se një formë, propozimi ynë sugjeron një shesh që del në pah nëpërmjet brezit të tij, rrethinave të atij vetë. Ky brez përbëhet nga gjelbërimi, hijet dhe ndërtesat, ekzistueset apo ato që do të ndërtohen. Biodiversiteti i gjelbërimit do të jetë po aq i pasur sa edhe koleksioni i ndërtesave: një panteon bimësie. 


Brezi funksionon si një paradhomë për në sheshin kryesor: duke negociuar midis dendësisë së qytetit dhe hapjes së sheshit, ai ofron një varietet kalimesh për të hyrë në të. Sheshi do të jetë i mbrojtur dhe i padukshëm deri në momentin që hedh hapin brenda tij-një shmangie nga kaosi i qytetit, si një hapësire mendore dhe fizike për qytetarët e tij. 


Brezi është njëherësh një tërheqje në vetvete. Ai përmban kopshte, mjedise të hapura për aktivitete, bare dhe kafe. Skajet e sheshit do të jenë një unaze hapësirash dhe atmosferash të ndryshme. Kjo unazë do të jetë një pjesë natyrale e bulevardit qendror të Tiranës ku njerëzit janë mësuar të ecin poshtë e lart në mbarim të ditës së tyre. 


*Masa kritike* 


Brezi do të strehojë kryesisht programe publike, disa ekzistuese, të tjera të alternuara, e disa të tjera të reja: 
Ndërtesa e Operës do të plotësohet me një hyrje në përmasa të mëdha duke mbuluar oborret e jashtme ekzistuese, për të shërbyer për kongrese dhe ngjarje te rëndësishme.Xhamia kornizohet nga një dysheme e re, pak më e ngritur për ti dhënë asaj vetë më shumë hapësire dhe për ta bërë të duket sikur është ulur mbi një qilim madhështor.Ndërtesat e Ministrive janë trajtuar në një linjë me kopshtin e fundosur, duke shtuar pemë të mbjella që mbulojnë gjithë hapësirën e kopshtit dhe të rrugës. Kështu, kompleksi njësohet në një identitet të vetëm duke u theksuar.Teatri i Kukullave e gjen veten në shesh dhe lidhet me një hapësire të re të ndërtuar përpara tij duke ripërdorur pemët ekzistuese.Banka Kombëtare, merr se fundi vëmendjen që meriton, duke shmangur çdo ndërhyrje vetëm duke ndryshuar platformën përpara saj.Qendra Tregtare ngjitur me bankën është ripropozuar. Ndërtesa është e ngritur nga toka për të lejuar një hapësire e cila krijon një hyrje të madhe në shesh, duke kornizuar njëherësh kolonadën e ndërtesës se Operës. Funksionet tregtare plotësohen nga një hapësire ekspozitash për ngjarje kulturore. Hapësira kulturore do të menaxhohet nga qyteti dhe mund të bëhet partner konkurrent i Galerisë Kombëtare të Arteve. Edhe pse teknikisht i përjashtuar nga konkurrimi, ripropozimi i këtij projekti është pjesë integrale e zhvillimit të ri të sheshit.Lidhja e Muzeut Kombëtar me vendin ku qëndron është ndryshuar duke riorganizuar shkallët kryesore. Fasada e tij një-dimensionale do të ndryshohet në një tipografi multidireksionale.Kulla Qytetare (the Civil Tower) është rivendosja e shërbimeve publike të qytetit në një kullë të vogël. Në të ardhmen qytetaret e Tiranës do ta mbajnë mend këtë ndërtese si vendin me të cilin lidhen ngjarje të rëndësishme të jetës së tyre, regjistrimi i lindjes ose i martesës. Ndërtesa jo vetëm do të përmbajë këto shërbime por do të ketë edhe ballkone publike që shohin sheshin dhe qendrën e qytetit.

----------


## Jack Watson



----------


## Jack Watson



----------


## Jack Watson



----------


## Jack Watson

*Sheshi "Skënderbej" në vitin 1988 kur është bërë rindërtimi i fundit (ashtu siç është sot dmth).*



*Për gjëndjen aktuale të sheshit nuk do koment të mendosh që sheshi qëndror përfaqëson në njëfarë mënyre fytyrën e qytetit. Edhe në Afrikë nuk gjen diçka të tillë, kaq kaotike dhe të pistë.*

----------


## Jack Watson

Punimet aktuale (s'ka një javë që kanë nisur).

*(Fotot janë të Alket Islamit)*

----------


## Jack Watson



----------


## Uriel

> *Sheshi "Skënderbej" në vitin 1988 kur është bërë rindërtimi i fundit (ashtu siç është sot dmth).*


Një pamje e tillë madhështore të bën të kuptosh se ''projektet'' e sheshit Skënderbej janë totalisht të panevojshme, kur duhej veç një rikonstruksion i këtij modeli që mishëron madhështinë e Romës së Lashtë. Harmonia mes qendrës dhe bulevardit me stil romak, duhej të ruhej me çdo kusht, dhe jo të masakrohej ky rimim në këtë mënyrë kaq bastarde.

----------


## illyrian rex

> 


Cfar jane ato njollat neper shesh?

----------


## Mr Zeid

A mund te na thoj kush se kush i pagon paret e ketij projekti????

----------


## murik

Nuk ka me vend per ndertime dhe tani po ja mesyjne edhe sheshit Skenderbej.

----------


## i/regjistruar

> *Sheshi "Skënderbej" në vitin 1988 kur është bërë rindërtimi i fundit (ashtu siç është sot dmth).*




ç'diferenze kjo pamje me ato zhgarravinat aktuale, kjo pjese (komplet ç'far shikon syu) nuk duhet te prekeshin 
ahh Tirona shkret, si eshte masakruar, dhe e keqa eshte qe nuk i dihet fundi

----------


## Brari

nga pamja e vendit qe rrethoj kto dite kryekanibali i selise se kanibaleve duket qe hallin e ka ta pengoje berishen te beje miting ne shesh.

kurse pamjet e planit tregojne fare qarte se kryehajduti edvin do ta mbyse sheshin dhe horizontin me ndertime e ndertime pa fund.. pra me miliona te kullufitura nga ai ne xhepin e vet..
pra sheshi nuk do shohe me diell ..ky eshte perfundimi..

shikoni gjigandet qe i ka ne plan..
pra nje rrethim me grataciele i gjith hapsires..

o po mir u a bene tiranasve ky lubi.. 
ate duan.. ate le ta mbajne..

----------


## mesuesi_1

> nga pamja e vendit qe rrethoj kto dite kryekanibali i selise se kanibaleve duket qe hallin e ka ta pengoje berishen te beje miting ne shesh.



ku eshte qeveria ..?? pervec artikujve neper gazeta c'fare konkretisht po ben per ta ndaluar kete kazem qe po i vihet sheshit ..??
me c'po duket ky kryeministri yne as celsat e kashtes nuk i paska.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Një pamje e tillë madhështore të bën të kuptosh se ''projektet'' e sheshit Skënderbej janë totalisht të panevojshme, kur duhej veç një rikonstruksion i këtij modeli që mishëron madhështinë e Romës së Lashtë. Harmonia mes qendrës dhe bulevardit me stil romak, duhej të ruhej me çdo kusht, dhe jo të masakrohej ky rimim në këtë mënyrë kaq bastarde.


Ajo ça është bërë është bërë, problemi që shtrohet këtu është ri-modelimi dhe ri-ndërtimi i sheshit "Skënderbej". Ajo pamje që t'i quan madhështore i përket një epoke dhe një mënyre jetese tjetër, që nuk përshtatet me të sotmen. Po ta rehabilitojnë sheshin sipas modelin që ka aktualisht (dmth siç është te ajo fotoja e vitit 1988) praktikisht sheshi kthehet në diçka të vdekur, pa gjallëri. Do të shërbejë thjesht si rrugë kalimi nga një anë në anën tjetër ose për organizim mitingjesh elektorale ose për të instaluar lojrat e dala mode të fëmijëve çdo fundvit, ndërsa me projektin e ri synohet  që ky shesh të kthehet në funksional. Makinat do të ndalohen, do të jetë vetëm për këmbësore, do të ketë gjelbërim, park, do ketë shërbime të ndryshme (bare, restorant, librari, suvenire etj), parkime nëntokësore etj.. që nuk afrohen kurrsesi nga sheshi aktual. Për më shumë lexo konceptin e studios fituese (postimi i parë në këtë temë).




> Cfar jane ato njollat neper shesh?


Do të jenë shatërvane. Bashkia është shprehur se shatërvanet do të jenë novatore, por duhet të presim deri në realizimin konkret sepse në skica ky detaj (kaq i rëndësishëm) nuk arrihet të paraqitet mirë, të krijojnë idenë e pëllgjeve, por s'janë të tilla. 




> A mund te na thoj kush se kush i pagon paret e ketij projekti????


Projekti i ri do të realizohet me një donacion prej 5 milion $ të dhënë nga emiri i Kuvajtit në 2008. Punime kryhet nga firma Mak Albania.




> nga pamja e vendit qe rrethoj kto dite kryekanibali i selise se kanibaleve duket qe hallin e ka ta pengoje berishen te beje miting ne shesh.
> 
> kurse pamjet e planit tregojne fare qarte se kryehajduti edvin do ta mbyse sheshin dhe horizontin me ndertime e ndertime pa fund.. pra me miliona te kullufitura nga ai ne xhepin e vet..
> pra sheshi nuk do shohe me diell ..ky eshte perfundimi..
> 
> shikoni gjigandet qe i ka ne plan..
> pra nje rrethim me grataciele i gjith hapsires..
> 
> o po mir u a bene tiranasve ky lubi.. 
> ate duan.. ate le ta mbajne..


Kjo është çështje tjetër. Kullat që përmend janë të masterplanit francez ndërsa projekti i sheshit "Skëndërbej" është diçka veçmas, projekt më vete (por natyrisht i ndërthurur me masterplanin francez të qytetit). Mu personalisht nuk më pëlqen aq shumë ky projekti i sheshit, kishte shumë opsione të tjera, shumë më interesante, por ja që juria e kryesuar nga Edi Rama zgjodhi këtë. Por më mirë ta provojnë së paku se sa ta lënë sheshin në gjendjen aktuale (turp kush kalon aty).

(Qendra e Tiranës sipas masterplanit francez )

----------


## land

shum fshat i bukur do behet lol per me teper eshte fshati me i madh ne bote.

----------


## i/regjistruar

> nga pamja e vendit qe rrethoj kto dite kryekanibali i selise se kanibaleve duket qe hallin e ka ta pengoje berishen te beje miting ne shesh.
> 
> kurse pamjet e planit tregojne fare qarte se kryehajduti edvin do ta mbyse sheshin dhe horizontin me ndertime e ndertime pa fund.. pra me miliona te kullufitura nga ai ne xhepin e vet..
> pra sheshi nuk do shohe me diell ..ky eshte perfundimi..
> 
> shikoni gjigandet qe i ka ne plan..
> pra nje rrethim me grataciele i gjith hapsires..
> 
> o po mir u a bene tiranasve ky lubi.. 
> ate duan.. ate le ta mbajne..


ty te jane errur kaq shume syte e thare trute qe te eshte bere mendja Sali Berisha, ku per mendimin tim edhe masturbohesh mentalisht me te

kete planimetri e ka bere nje zyre famoze arkitekture Franceze (ne vitin 2002, e fitoje ne ankand te drejten per te bere projektin e qendres se Tiranes) 

eshte shume larg Edi, nga ky projekt me ato fantazite e tua te semura (per t'mos i dhene mundsi Sales te bej mitingje)

----------


## drague

> ty te jane errur kaq shume syte e thare trute qe te eshte bere mendja Sali Berisha, ku per mendimin tim edhe masturbohesh mentalisht me te
> 
> kete planimetri e ka bere nje zyre famoze arkitekture Franceze (ne vitin 2002, e fitoje ne ankand te drejten per te bere projektin e qendres se Tiranes) 
> 
> eshte shume larg Edi, nga ky projekt me ato fantazite e tua te semura (per t'mos i dhene mundsi Sales te bej mitingje)


e ke thon si ed shalsi.vallahi bilahi

----------


## angert

Berisha mund te zgjedh vend tjeter ne  tirane per mitingje  nuk do te thot  qe vetem sheshi skednerbeu    ka vende  tjera sa  te duash  le te behet  edhe ne perfieri te tiranes  ku ndertohet nji shesh  montues     tani esht e mundur tektnika ofron te gjitha mundesite

----------


## Brari

i regjur..

ju qe doni te ri-hapni gulaget e enverit jo per cudi jini dhe ed-ruciste te regjur.
nuk i them kot un ed-rucit kryekanibal e krye enverist..
ashtu jini.

nxitimi i ed-rucit per te bllokuar sheshin nuk ka lidhje me "pllanet madheshtore" kinse ka edvini por thjesht te pengoje nje miting madheshtor me rastin e 1 vjetorit te shqiperise ne NATO..
ai kryestalinist e supermiljarder.. e do prillin si muaj te kryengritjes khmer rruzhe qe e ka gati dhe i trembet nji mitingu te pd-se sepse falangat e tij mund te shohin..se dhe krahu tjeter..krahu qe nuk do gulage.. i ka njerzit e vet.. e kjo mund ti trembe vampiret e selise roze.. qe llogarisin qe me panik qe mund te krijojne falangat e tyre ta rrokullisin shtetin si me 97 ten..
e nje miting madheshtor i pd ne shesh ju a qorrolleps pakez..  trimerine falangave te edvinit..
kjo eshte o i regjur qe i di me mir se un keto gjera se aty ne seli roz je i perditshem..
pd e shqiperia e do nje miting te madh per tju treguar juve se.. lek coka smund ta beni me kte popull..

ska gjuh tjater me ju polpotistet..

vetem ashtu kuptoni ju..

qe ju duhet treguar se nuku jini te pamposhtur..

ndryshe ju ngrini gijotinen ne mes te sheshit e e beni  bageti per thertore gjithe elektoratin pd-ist..

ajo eshte finalja e juaj..
dhe endra juaj me e bukur..

ne e hengshin populli demokrat ..dhe nje here qe te ulin qafat me perulje nen hanxharin tuaj..mir tu behet..

un i kam paralajmeruar shqipot..

ju njohim juve..

mir eshte altin arapi mo..?


--

mesues..


pse  nuk e di ti qe pd ka celsat e kashtes?
edhe saliu celsa kashte ka.
un e kam then kete me kohe.
me lexo mor cun e shko ne pd e thuaj...
vot po u japim po ju gjithmon bisht  mbetet..
kurre nuk moret pushtet..aq sa te na mbroni..
shiko ne ruzhdije..
voton fshati per pd se e njeh mire selin rozen.. e .. vjen puna qe ai fshat denohet.. voten e tij e pshurrin rucet kurse djemt e fshatit komisionere ja fut ne burg erion brace edvin nexhmija..tani ne 2010.
kulmi i maskarallekut..
e pra.. kjo ndodh sepse pd nuk di se si i do mushka drute..

..

lul basha dy vjet minister cdo nate u terrorizua nga kulishja e nexhit.. ina rama.. duke u tghirrur cdo nate ne hetuesi..
njisoj sic i therriste nevzati ata qe i vinte ne liste enveri..
dhe tani sipas listes qe harton edvini.. punon prokuroria..

..

----------

